# APR Southern Worthersee 2014 - On-Site Sale & Free Installs - May 17-18



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is a proud sponsor of Southern Worthersee in Helen George and will be on site all weekend, May 17th to the 18th. On Saturday and Sunday morning we'll be up bright an early with a large inventory of APR products on hand. Sales pricing will be offered to all who attend and any items not in stock will be delivered to your door with free shipping. Check out our Turbo Towers to see our high quality Stage 3 Turbo and Supercharger Systems in the flesh! *Take advantage of LABOR FREE installs on most of the following Categories:* 
APR ECU Upgrades and Reflashes
APR DSG Upgrades and Reflashes
APR Mobile Reflashes
APR Intakes
APR High Pressure fuel Pump
APR R1 DV
APR Boost Tap
 *No appointment necessary* Our booth is conveniently located on the main road, right next to Volkswagen of America. Driving in for a free install should be a cinch with no long traffic lines!







Stop by our booth to see a wide array of APR's products both current and up and coming on several vehicles, including the new MK7 GTI! *ECU Upgrades* APR's ECU Upgrades are on sale offering deep discounts on our fully loaded options.







*A fully loaded ECU typically includes your choice of 4 of the following programs:* 
Stock Mode
APR Diesel Performance Mode (Diesel Models Only)
APR 91 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 93 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 100 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR 104 Octane Performance Mode (Gasoline Models Only)
APR Valet Mode
 *Also includes are the following features:* 
Fault Code Erase – Clears Fault Codes
Security Lockout – Prevents unauthorized access to APR EMCS programs and features
Anti-Theft – Password protects the vehicle from driving away!
 _Some exceptions apply depending on ECU type. Please visit our individual product pages for more details!_ *APR Hardware Sale:* APR's hardware is also on sale offering between 10-15% off of most hardware items in APR's catalog. 
APR Carbonio Intake Systems are 10% off.
APR Exhaust Systems are 10% off
APR Stage III, III+, K04 Turbocharger Systems are 10% off
APR Intercooler and Coolant Systems are 10% off
APR Motorsport Hardware is 10% to 15% off
 _Some exceptions may apply._ *For more news follow us on Facebook!*


----------

